# Looking for birch ply in south yorkshire



## journeyman (18 Sep 2013)

Does anyone know of a supplier of birch ply other than the big DIY stores in the south yorkshire area, or anywhere in the yorkshire area for that matter.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## Jacob (18 Sep 2013)

arnold laver


----------



## martinka (18 Sep 2013)

A bit further south, but I just found this place on ebay. 

Farmwood Products
Sawley
Derbyshire
[email protected]
Tel: 0115 8757687

Their ebay page says:
BALTIC BIRCH PLYWOOD 
HIGH QUALITY BB GRADE
This plywood is suitable for many different Furniture making, D.I.Y, craft and building projects
This plywood is from a carefully selected highly regarded mill


----------



## journeyman (18 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys I will have a look see
Mick


----------



## UTMonkey (18 Sep 2013)

Allen and Orr


----------



## YorkieT (20 Sep 2013)

I used to buy birch ply from a little shop on the opposite side of the dual carriageway to Rotherham bus station, I seem to remember that access to the shop was from the road to Park Gate, I think there was a pub on the end called the comedian but it may well have all gone now as I have not been to Rotherham for a few years!

Alan.


----------



## journeyman (22 Sep 2013)

Alan, I use that shop (Hoylands ) all the time. They do sell some very cheap ply offcuts but it's not birch and there are quite a lot of voids in it. I do buy all my pine from them and dowel as well, they ae very reasonable.
Mick


----------

